# 2013/2014 Cruze battery replacement



## M-4444 (Jan 31, 2017)

Is there a method to replace battery other than connecting a known good 12v battery to battery cables in the car, remove old battery, install new battery, connect terminals to new battery in the car, and then remove cables to that you initially installed to battery cables. I have heard about 9v battery in cigarette lighter,... not to keen on this idea.
What problems will you have if you just replace battery without keeping 12V applied to battery cables? And how to you recover from those problems?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As far as I know, there's really no issue with disconnecting the battery. There might be a few things like resetting the time on the radio, but I can't say as I've heard of any complaints here.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Possible the Window auto up/down might not work as well, its covered in the manual


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, no need to keep the car powered at all. Just unhook the battery and put the new one in. I didn't even have to reset my radio stations or lose the current trip mileage on my trip odometer.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Your outside air temperature display may disappear for a short while. Typically when I've disconnected the battery the temperature display is gone the next time I start the car but then returns the following start. This is a known "feature."


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

M-4444 said:


> Is there a method to replace battery other than connecting a known good 12v battery to battery cables in the car, remove old battery, install new battery, connect terminals to new battery in the car, and then remove cables to that you initially installed to battery cables. I have heard about 9v battery in cigarette lighter,... not to keen on this idea.
> What problems will you have if you just replace battery without keeping 12V applied to battery cables? And how to you recover from those problems?


Take a look at this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g...ruze-battery-upgrade-options.html#post1473986

Oh and by the way Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree that with the Cruze you don't loose many settings, but if your looking for something this is what I use for battery replacement on some asian imports.

Look around for the best price. I think I spent between $10-$15 for it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-INC-12V-OBD-6-Cable-Assembly/dp/B002J8LMZS


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The game displays in the ECO and CDT will reset.


----------



## M-4444 (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. I will probably buy this cable.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Before disconnecting the battery, I would turn off the engine, remove the key, make sure all lights and accessories were off, open the hood, exit the car and close the doors. I would remove the negative cable first then remove the battery and install the replacement. 

Removing the battery while the car is on or in retained accessory power (RAP) will cause the onstar module to activate its backup battery and then it will have to be replaced. That can be avoided by simply turning off the car, removing the key, exiting the car and closing the doors. Opening and closing the door while the car is off disables the retained accessory power. It's not a bad idea to wait a couple minutes to let all of the systems shut down. 

After you replace the battery, the Driver Information Center (DIC) will tell you to roll the driver's window down and then back up to re-calibrate the auto down feature. You will probably need to reset the time and date on the radio and you might lose your radio presets. If you have a sunroof then you can open and close it to re-calibrate the auto open feature.

I have disconnected the battery a dozen times in my Cruze and never had any problems.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> You will probably need to reset the time and date on the radio and you might lose your radio presets.


Depends on the radio. Later MyLinks (at least 2015 on) can auto set. Presets are preserved. Not sure about the base radio.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Depends on the radio. Later MyLinks (at least 2015 on) can auto set. Presets are preserved. Not sure about the base radio.


My 2014 green screen does not lose the presets, but it does lose the time and date. I only added that because I don't know about every configuration of the radios.


----------

